# opener with the wife



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

So I made a deal with the wife that I wanted meat or a good rack, I have taken a few smaller bulls and really wanted a rack mount to put in our new home, (yes first time home buyer) anyway opening day was finally here, I have been looking forward to this day since last opener and the excitement was overwhelming, I know that most of you get the same urge to get in the hills and get that rush of seeing your bull or cow up close, with bow in hand and my wife following close behind we started our hunt right off the bat we were in the elk and for the first time they were vocal getting on 2 bulls chirping to one another, as we creeped closer to see the size 35 yards a nice 3x4 stood, I told her that we were not going after him or is companion 2x3 or 2x2 we watched them for a couple of min and moved on. Knowing that there were elk in the area we didnt move real fast watching everything just as we were sneaking away we heard what sounded like scrapping yes another elk was rubbing on a sapling not knowing the size we moved closer yet another small bull 4x4, bummer we thought, we moved away from him trying not to spook him and alerting other elk in the area about 200 yards we moved into a grassy area with good shooting lanes and we heard something crack to our left at first glance I knew that he was a good bull and told the wife to get the video cam out and try to get some pics she said later “that she didn't want to spook the bull”, he was coming toward us I ranged a tree and it was 33 yards as he walked in front of us I gave him a chirp and he stopped just behind the tree that I ranged figured 2 yards putting him at about 35 yards and I let it fly he ran about 40 yards and stopped, probably wondering what was that? I ranged him again 62 yards then he just walked off, I looked at the wife and said what the heck I missed she said no, I felt like it was a good shot but I couldn't see any blood on him as he walked off, recovering my arrow reveled that I had made a good shot and a clean pass through however not knowing how good the shot placement was we sneaked out of the area and went back to camp, giving him plenty of time to expire about 2 hours later and back in the area I recovered the bull 409 feet from where I had shot him it was a good shot and for the first time ever I had someone especially the love of my life to experience the taking of a fantastic bull and seeing it from over my shoulder, this is what hunting is all about sharing it with loved ones and bringing families and friends closer.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Great story and pics. That bull has a lot of character.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go on a success hunt in more ways than one! My wife was with me one time when I took a nice buck. I'll never forget it. Made it that much more fun and memorable.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats!!! This was the archery opener?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

yes this was on the opener about 8:30 by the time we packed him out it was just about 4:30pm and yes he does have a lot of character just put the pic of the finished taxidermy.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty darn awesome, way to go! Neat looking critter...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME! Congrats - not only on a good elk hunt, but sharing it with the wife. Good for you!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is this an any bull unit? Doesn't seem like a LE area.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

ya its a any bull area lots of cool areas out there maybe one day I will have to be spoiled with a LE area.


----------

